# feeder parasite?



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i just went to petsmart this past sunday and purchased 50 rosy reds for my oscar and when i brought them home to put in my holding tank i noticed one of them had a white bump on it's back almost like a pimple with a whitehead on it i immediately pulled it out and killed it my ? is what could this be as far as a parasite goes ?????


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Did you pull out the white bump and killed it or did you kill the fish itself? From your description, and the way i took it it seem like it wasnt a parasite. Infact most feeders have that white spot somwhere along the body. I believe it is some sort of fungal infection. Make shure you have a hlding tank for your feeder and quranteen it for a while before you feed it to you fish so you know they are pretty clean.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

we need a better description


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Post some pics, it will help!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds like one spot of ich... pics?


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

What you had there was a encysted worm, I have picked them out with a pin. I don't know if they are harmful but I would guess they are not considering how many get eaten by pet fish. If someone knows for sure how they affect fish please correct me .


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

what more can i tell you it looks like a zit and i cant post pics just yet but gonna get my webcam going for u all to c [email protected] im me


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does it look like a hard white zit/wart? It could be lymphocystis, which is actually a virus and often mistaken for ich.


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

It could be Lymphocystis, however Lymphocystis usally affects the fins first and looks like cauliflower. I still think its a worm,because the bump looks like a white pimple and if you break it open you see its a worm or some sort of larvae.


----------

